# What makes you pick up a furry specific  comic?



## AmonOmega (Jun 29, 2008)

Curiosity reigns. 

So?
What is it? 

And instead of saying 'porn' say 'the obvious choice' if you must say it.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 30, 2008)

Initially, it was the obvious choice, but nowadays I've been following the storylines more and more.


----------



## Snickers (Jun 30, 2008)

Id have to say the characters designs and the artwork which would hold style and such.


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 30, 2008)

Plot.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Jul 1, 2008)

Characters, plots, art and jokes.


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 1, 2008)

What i look for when im choosing a comic is, furry of course, gay- slice of life comics, and of course beautiful illistrations


----------



## AmonOmega (Jul 2, 2008)

Excellent!

I do tend to look for things with interesting plots, comprehensive storytelling and a unique visual style. 

Likeable characters, etc... 

Anyone have any specific examples? 
IE, I like Circles because the characters do seem rather real, and they're dealing with issues that make me think.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 2, 2008)

Akaelae.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 2, 2008)

Specific charming character...


----------



## fruitcake (Jul 2, 2008)

The main thing that usually attracts me to a specific comic is the art style. ... but if the plot doesn't sound interesting, I'd usually give it a miss even if it looks really cool. I can find plenty of free art to look at online (both here on FA and on dA), but a good comic plot isn't quite as easy to come by.


----------



## Khim (Jul 2, 2008)

Style, Story and Content if they hit 7 in all three then its a JackPot


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 3, 2008)

The looks of the characters, then the plot. I can see the characters on the front page, so that's what makes me pick something... whereas I can't see the plot at first glance. 

That being said, before I buy a comic I'll look into it a little, then decide if I'll buy it or not. 

...or is this thread about fandom comics? I'm only familiar with things like Blacksad.


----------



## AmonOmega (Jul 3, 2008)

Fandom comics sure,   

But there's not so many to my knowledge... Or maybe I just don't buy enough comics. Blacksad is certainly one I'd scoop up in an instant though. 

I get kinda picky, so It's interesting to see what everyone else looks for.


----------



## iBurro (Jul 3, 2008)

The art style, the plot and how well they can tell a story.
I'm incredibly picky, though, so I don't end up buying many.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 3, 2008)

The first thing that attracts my eye is the artwork. If I pick it up and flip through it and the plot looks interesting, I'll buy it. Sometimes I'll buy it just for the art, but that happens less and less frequently nowadays.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jul 4, 2008)

Furry comics are more fun


----------

